# Newbie here



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Looking to get into surf fishing and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good spinning combo to start off with without dropping a ton of $? Would the below be a good start?

http://www.tackledirect.com/penn-ssv6500102h-spinfisher-v-10ft-surf-combo.html


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

What do you want to fish for? The recommendations would be different for trout and slot reds vs bull reds and sharks.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The combo you listed would be a good start. I prefer a 12' rod to help with casting longer leaders and to keep my line from rubbing on the sand bars but a 10' will work. I have Penn Battles and Conflicts in the 6000 size "under $100 online" and paired them with 12' Penn Prevail rods " $79 in most stores" and they work great.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reply guess sorry guess I should have specified what I would be fishing for. I'm wanting something for bull reds and sharks.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

My go-to spinning rod/reel for bull reds and medium sharks is an Ugly Stik 11' Big Water Spinning rod (BWS 1100110) with an Okuma Avenger ABF-65. I really like the baitfeeder feature for surf fishing and the Okuma is 1/3 the price of a Shimano baitrunner. I have used 3 of these rigs for several years with no breakdowns. If you have an Amazon Prime account you can get this rod and reel for $130.

http://www.amazon.com/Shakespeare-T...sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=Ugly+stick+spinning+11'

http://www.amazon.com/Okuma-ABF-65-...25918249&sr=8-1&keywords=okuma+avenger+abf+65


----------



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

my go to is a penn 12' with a penn pursuit spooled with 300 yds of 30 lb spider wire. for my big poles and a abu garcia 5500 on a ugly stick catfish rod with 20 lb line. for winter fishing use a light weight leader the reds mouth gets very tender in the winter so a big leader will hurt there mouth and they will run use ur big leaders in summer. good luck and may ur lines stay tight


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

what size leader are you talking about for reds this time of year? should you use smaller hook too?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> what size leader are you talking about for reds this time of year? should you use smaller hook too?


 50# to 80# mono with 5/0 to 7/0 circle hooks.


----------



## Can't catchem (Mar 18, 2015)

I've got a penn 7500ss spinning reel for sale if your instrasted


----------

